# Basic Conversion Breakdown



## powders101 (Sep 28, 2011)

By: Cayman

Items needed for Conversions:
Jennings JScale HP-100X Gram Precision Digital Pocket Scale 100g x 0.01g with 100 Gram Calibration Weight
400ml beaker
60ml syringe
Curity Medium 2 Ply Alcohol Prep Pads
Whatman Syringe Filter
Sterile Clear Vials 10ml (Metallic Gold )
20 ml Clear Sealed Sterile Glass Vial
50 ml Clear Sealed Sterile Glass Vial
3cc Syringe with 25-Guage x 1 1/2"
SINGLE Regular Luer Tip Syringe (3 mL) with Needle (20 guage x 1-1/2")
Glass Stir Rod 12" - 1 EA
Grape Seed Oil - 8 oz. - Liquid

STEP #1: Weigh out 10 grams of steroid powders
This will create 40mls at 250/ml of powders such as deca, tren enanthate, test enanthate.

STEP #2: Add Solvents and oil to the Beaker
24.50 mls of oil (preferred is grape seed oil)
0.80mls BA = benzyl alcohol
7.20mls BB = benzyl benzoate 

Using this Steroid Powder calculator for your calulations will ease the process.

STEP #3: Add Your steroid powder to the Beaker containing oil and solvents.

STEP #4: Stir steroid powder into solution.

STEP #5: Using a pan slightly filled with water. Warm the solution until everything becomes clear.

STEP #6: Viewing from the bottom of the beaker should show a clear steroid solution.

STEP #7: Attach 22guage needle to the whatman syringe filter.

STEP #8: Swab the top of the vial with alcohol wipes to sterilize it.

STEP #9: Insert the 20guage syringe filtered needle into the septum of the vial (the rubber piece).

STEP #10: Insert the second need;e tip into the septum to vent the pressure that will build from injecting the solution into the vial.

STEP #11: Draw up the warmed solution. Having it warmed will speed up the process and make it easier to filter.

STEP #12: Attach the barrel of the syring to the whatman syringe filter. push the solution through the whatman syringe filter into the sterile vial. Use constant pressure. It will only trickle. Be sure not to apply immense pressure as that will split the syringe filter and you will have a mess everywhere.

STEP #13: Detach the syringe barrel from the whatman syringe filter and draw up another 10mls of your steroid solution. Reattach to the syring filter and filter it into the new sterile vial.
If using 10ml vials, Just repeat steps 9 thru 12 filtering 10mls of the solution in each of the vials.       

STEP #14: Final product Your choice as to which size vial you use. You will end up with either One 40ml vial or Two 20ml vials or Four 10mls vials at 250mg/ml.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Another Article -*

By: The Bouncer

Making your own steroids from powders

The use of Powder Steroids

First of all, on the virtues of powdered steroids : You may be a little weary about ordering raw materials for steroids instead of ready-made tabs, amps or vials, but we will put your mind at ease in a minute here. Contemplate the benefits of powders :

1.The cost is only 40-60% of the normal cost
2.They take only a short time to prepare
3.They are easier and cheaper to ship than amps or vials
4.Less chance of your order getting seized by customs
5.Unlike vials and amps, they come with a refund/reship policy

PREPARING THE POWDERS FOR ORAL USE

This is really only applicable to the 17AA steroids OXandrolone, Stanabol and Anabol. These are the only ones that are orally available. In principle the boldenone undecylenate oil can be taken orally, but daily doses of 200 mg are
required, which is basically a waste of money, if a 400 mg per week injection can achieve the same.

Pick up some sesame oil at the health store and find a container for the liquid. Determine the concentration. For Stanabol I recommend 25 mg/ml, for Anabol and Oxandrolone I suggest 20 mg/ml. Say you have 1 gram of Anabol. That's 1000 mg. At 20 mg per ml that equates to 50 ml of oil. So for every gram of powder you have you will make 50 ml of
solution. Fill the container up with water, 50 ml per gram. If you have 5 grams, then that's 250 ml. Mark that spot on the container. Dump out the water and let the container dry. Dump the powder in the container and then add oil until you
reach the mark you made on the container. You know have your solution at 20 mg/ml.

I suggest taking 2 ml per day (40 mg) in the morning. Use a syringe to measure out 2 ml and squirt it in your mouth, wash it down with the beverage of your choice. Remember to never use a 17AA steroid longer than 6, at the very longest 8 weeks on end, because these substances are toxic to the liver.

Remember that you need 50 ml per gram of powder for ox and anabol and 40 ml for stanabol. This does not mean 50 and 40 ml of oil, it means 50 or 40 ml of oil, minus the space the powder takes up.

PREPARING THE POWDERS FOR INJECTABLE USE

These things can be quite confusing, so since testosterone enanthate and boldenone undecylenate come pre-packaged per 5 grams, I will detail the conversion for both for 5 grams, so you can copy the method exactly.

Testosterone enanthate :

You will need benzyl alcohol, syringes, a container that will hold 20 ml and oil (arachis or sesame oil). Because we will inject this, the oil needs to be sterile. To sterilize it heat the oil to 212 degrees F (100 degrees C). In the mean time use a syringe to fill your container with EXACTLY 20 ml of pure water. Mark the container at the water level. use the syringe to take out 0.6 ml and make another mark. Your container is now marked at 19.4 ml and 20 ml. Dump out the water and let the container dry. let the oil cool off.

Dump the powder (5 g) in the container, add oil until it reaches the 19.4 ml mark. Then add Benzyl alcohol until it reaches the 20 ml mark. Seal your container and shake it well. You are now ready to use the product. It is a testosterone enanthate solution at 250 mg/ml. I suggest a weekly injection of 2 ml (500 mg) for a period of 10 weeks. At this rate the product will last you exactly 10 weeks.

Boldenone Undecylenate (Equipoise)

You will need benzyl alcohol, syringes, a container that will hold 25 ml and oil (arachis or sesame oil). Because we will inject this, the oil needs to be sterile. To sterilize it heat the oil to 212 degrees F (100 degrees C). In the mean time use a syringe to fill your container with EXACTLY 25 ml of pure water. Mark the container at the water level. use the syringe to take out 0.8 ml and make another mark. Your container is now marked at 24.2 ml and 25 ml. Dump out the water and let the container dry. let the oil cool off.

Dump the boldenone oil (5 g) in the container, add oil until it reaches the 24.2 ml mark. Then add Benzyl alcohol until it reaches the 25 ml mark. Seal your container and shake it well. You are now ready to use the product. It is a boldenone undecylenate solution at 200 mg/ml. I suggest a weekly injection of 2 ml (400 mg) for a period of 10-12 weeks. At this rate the product will last you 12.5 weeks.

17AA steroids : Oxandrolone, Anabol and Stanabol

You will need purified water, benzyl alcohol, syringes and a container that holds 40 ml for every gram of powder you have. The water needs to be pure and sterile because it will need to be injected. First fill up your container to the desired level of water (40 ml per gram of powder) and make a mark. Then use the syringe to remove 1 ml per gram of powder you have and make another mark. Let the container dry. Dump the powder in the container and fill up with sterile water up to the lowest mark. Then add benzyl alcohol to the highest mark. Seal the container and shake well. The powder should sink to the bottom if left unshaken. Make sure you shake prior to each use. I suggest using 2 ml DAILY injections for a period of 8 weeks.

Some people believe that water-based steroids can provide local growth, ie muscle growth in the muscle it is injected into. If you are such a person, these products would do the trick.


----------



## bosch (Feb 17, 2013)

Delete your private messages


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 17, 2013)

Good info!


----------



## IsoVet (Feb 18, 2013)

this is good basic conversion info for beginners.


----------

